# Poisonbike Cup 2011



## lsg-racing (11. September 2010)

Die vorläufigen Termine für 2011:

30. Januar Ochtendung
20. Februar Adenau
13. März Kottenheim
20. März Büchel
03. April Boos


----------



## Reiler (11. September 2010)

mal sehen ob die ersten beiden dates nicht wieder gecancelt werden...

hat jemand vitamin B zu petrus? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. September 2010)

30 Januar ist aber zieeeemlich früh...


----------



## lsg-racing (12. September 2010)

soll ja auch wieder das sein, was es ursprünglich mal war: eine Winterserie


----------



## fix94 (12. September 2010)

Cool freu mich


----------



## Reiler (12. September 2010)

lsg-racing schrieb:


> soll ja auch wieder das sein, was es ursprünglich mal war: eine Winterserie



wäre zu wünschen!


----------



## lsg-racing (25. November 2010)

Die vorläufigen Termine wurden gestern bestätigt und finden wie oben aufgeführt statt.
In den kommenden Tagen wird die Ausschreibung aktualisiert und Anfang Dezember wird die Anmeldung freigeschaltet.
Und bald kann's dann los gehn.....


----------



## lsg-racing (3. Dezember 2010)

Anmeldung ist freigeschaltet, Ausschreibung aktualisiert!


----------



## lsg-racing (25. Januar 2011)

Sonntag geht's endlich wieder los


----------



## madmaxmatt (30. Januar 2011)

Und? Ergebnisse von Ochtendung?


----------



## dontheogl (31. Januar 2011)

So, war wie immer ein sehr netter Event, auch wenn es Schweinekalt war da oben! 

Hier findet ihr die Bilder dazu:
*Fotos Poison Cup Ochtendung 2011*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dontheogl (18. März 2011)

Und hier einige Bilder aus Kottenheim:
http://www.ride-downhill.com/galerie/thumbnails.php?album=461

Hauptsächlich Fotos vom Seniorenrennen beim Poison XC MTB Cup Kottenheim 2011, einige wenige auch von den anderen Klassen wie Kids etc.....
Die meisten Bilder sind als Bilderserien erstellt und damit gibt es von den abgebildeten Fahrern meistens mehrere Bilder.

Die abgebildeten Bilder sind aus Platz und Bandbreitengründen extrem runterkonvertiert fürs Web und in der Vorschau sehr unscharf. Bei Anmeldung in der Community könnt Ihr die Bilder in gleicher Auflösung etwas schärfer betrachten.
Interesse an allen euren Bildern in höherer Schärfe und in voller Auflösung von durchschnittlich 3500 x 2000 px (viele in 4288 x 2848 px)?
Daraus lassen sich perfekte Bildausschnitte kreieren etc...

Schreibt uns eine Mail an (siehe Kontakt in der Galerie) und wir werden schon eine Lösung finden


----------



## Reiler (20. März 2011)

hat jemand bilder von büchel? sen1 ?


----------



## lsg-racing (3. November 2011)

Die vorläufigen Termine für 2012 sind raus:

5. Februar Büchel
26. Februar Kottenheim
4. März Ochtendung
18. März Adenau
1. April Boos


----------



## Reiler (5. November 2011)

adenau könnte dann ja mal stattfinden...


----------



## Domme02 (5. November 2011)

freue mich jetzt schon wieder auf die ersten Rennen....schließlich schon ein monat verstrichen seit dem letzten -.-


----------



## lsg-racing (6. November 2011)

Der Poison-Bikes Cup jetzt auch hier zu finden: https://www.facebook.com/xc.cup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (6. November 2011)

klasse, da sinn ma dabei


----------



## [email protected] (7. November 2011)

Bin natürlich auch wieder dabei!


----------



## jan84 (29. Dezember 2011)

Was hat man sich bei den Hobbyleuten unter Short-Track vorzustellen? Und vorallem unter der unerfreulichen Aussage "[...]Nach Möglichkeit werden einfachere Strecken als in den Lizenzrennen befahren.[...] Die Strecke orientiert sich aber an der der anderen Rennen. "

grüße,
Jan


----------



## [email protected] (7. Januar 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Was hat man sich bei den Hobbyleuten unter Short-Track vorzustellen? Und vorallem unter der unerfreulichen Aussage "[...]Nach Möglichkeit werden einfachere Strecken als in den Lizenzrennen befahren.[...] Die Strecke orientiert sich aber an der der anderen Rennen. "
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Im Gästebuch auf der Seite vom Cup gibts auch noch keine endgültigen Informationen.


----------



## birkenbiker (7. Januar 2012)

ich freu mich schon auf Büchel....


----------



## jan84 (12. Januar 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren. Im Gästebuch auf der Seite vom Cup gibts auch noch keine endgültigen Informationen.



Kein wissender unter uns?


----------



## lsg-racing (12. Januar 2012)

Die Shorttrack-Rennen werden nicht als Marathon gefahren, sondern orientieren sich sehr stark am Modus der Lizenzrennen. Auch die Strecke wird nahezu identisch sein. Durch die Bezeichnung Shorttrack lassen sich längere Rennen veranstalten als die vom BDR empfohlenen 30min für die Hobbies so lange der Start/Zielbereich nur einmal durchfahren wird. Die Strecken werden also größtenteils die gleichen sein, nur im Start/Zielbereich werden sie leicht modifiziert werden müssen. Statt Rundenzeiten wirds dann Zwischenzeiten geben


----------



## Domme02 (12. Januar 2012)

der BDR mal wieder


----------



## [email protected] (14. Januar 2012)

lsg-racing schrieb:


> Die Shorttrack-Rennen werden nicht als Marathon gefahren, sondern orientieren sich sehr stark am Modus der Lizenzrennen. Auch die Strecke wird nahezu identisch sein. Durch die Bezeichnung Shorttrack lassen sich längere Rennen veranstalten als die vom BDR empfohlenen 30min für die Hobbies so lange der Start/Zielbereich nur einmal durchfahren wird. Die Strecken werden also größtenteils die gleichen sein, nur im Start/Zielbereich werden sie leicht modifiziert werden müssen. Statt Rundenzeiten wirds dann Zwischenzeiten geben



Cool, danke!


----------



## Domme02 (19. Januar 2012)

Suche/Biete Fahrgemeinschaft aus Bereich Paderborn-Detmold-Bielefeld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (19. Januar 2012)

soll ich mich so früh in der saison schon abledern lassen?


----------



## Domme02 (20. Januar 2012)

Klaaar komm mit 

Hauptsache wieder rennen fahren!! So früh wie möglich!


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (21. Januar 2012)

Werde auch am Start sein, allerdings nicht bei jedem Rennen. Welche würdet ihr mir auf jeden Fall empfehlen?


----------



## Blut Svente (22. Januar 2012)

CubeBiker90 schrieb:


> Werde auch am Start sein, allerdings nicht bei jedem Rennen. Welche würdet ihr mir auf jeden Fall empfehlen?



Kottenheim und Boos auf jeden Fall. Büchel und Adenau sind auch gut!


----------



## cicero0103160 (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

Kennt jemand die Startzeiten am 05.02.2012 in Büchel oder einen Link, wo man die finden kann?

Danke


----------



## element (23. Januar 2012)

Die Startzeiten der verschiedenen Klassen scheinen bei jeder Veranstaltung des Poison-Cups gleich zu sein.

Detail in der Generalausschreibung

-http://www.poisonbike-cup.de/
-Cup 2012
-Generalausschreibung


----------



## lsg-racing (23. Januar 2012)

Die Startzeiten:

Rennen 1  		09:30 Uhr 		U 15 m/w 		1999-1998 		ca. 25 Min.
Rennen 2 		10:10 Uhr 		U 17 m/w 		1997-1996 		ca. 30 Min.
Rennen 3 		10:12 Uhr 		Hobby Jugend m/w 		1997-1994 		ca. 30 Min.
Rennen 4 		10:55 Uhr 		U 19 m/w 		1995-1994 		ca. 45 Min.
Rennen 5 		10:56 Uhr 		Damen 		1993 und älter 		ca. 45 Min.
Rennen 6 		11:55 Uhr  		Kids 		2000 und jünger 		ca. 10 Min.
Rennen 7  		12:20 Uhr 		Hobby Shorttrack m/w 		1993 und älter  		ca. 66 Min.
Rennen 8 		13:40 Uhr  		Herren  		1993-1983 		ca. 50 Min.
Rennen 9  		14:50 Uhr  		Senioren I  		1982-1972  		ca. 45 Min.
Rennen 10  		14:52 Uhr  		Senioren II  		1971 und älter  		ca. 45 Min.

Die Zeiten sind bei allen Rennen der Serien gleich!


----------



## [email protected] (30. Januar 2012)

Da kann man ja fast ausschlafen


----------



## birkenbiker (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo, 
was denkt ihr kann man bei diesen sibirischen Temperaturen in Büchel fahren ? Oder sollte man lieber zu Hause bleiben 

Bis denne 
Luca


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## branderstier (2. Februar 2012)

Quäl lieber die Rolle!!!!

Und tschüß


----------



## [email protected] (3. Februar 2012)

Also mir macht das nichts aus. Aber der Körper mag das eigentlich nicht so :/


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (3. Februar 2012)

Ich find die Luft angenehm man muss sich "mehrhäutig" bekleiden und dann gehts bin am Start


----------



## birkenbiker (3. Februar 2012)

Ich hab nur das Problem das ich Karneval auf Mallorca zum trainieren bin und ich nicht krank da hin reisen möchte.


----------



## jjohann (3. Februar 2012)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Strecke aus?
Ist denn in Büchel nur die Temperatur oder auch der Streckenbelag "eisig"?


----------



## lsg-racing (23. Dezember 2012)

Unter neuem Namen "Rothaus-Bulls-Cup" geht es 2013 weiter.

17.02.2013 Büchel
03.03.2013 Boos
24.03.2013 Adenau
07.04.2013 Kottenheim

Weiter Infos unter www.rothaus-bulls-cup.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

